# Arcing and electrical fire-type smell...



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Take _everything_ out and start from scratch because what you have is junk. Go to a real audio shop and let them do a proper installation with new components and stop funkin around with this thing before you burn your car down.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Exactly. I'm about to do it myself. I went to an audio shop BECAUSE its a new car and I didn't want to mess anything up. I did a much better job with no problems on the stuff I installed. I can't believe they would put out that kind of service and charge so much... <---Losing faith in society, lol.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I would take it back to the shop and let them remove everything they did, while standing over them. That way, they are on the hook in case anything in your new car is fried. And get my money back too!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> I would take it back to the shop and let them remove everything they did, while standing over them. That way, they are on the hook in case anything in your new car is fried. And get my money back too!


Yes...and if you can equip yourself as in your avatar, a refund will probably be assured! LOL!!:blowup:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Yes...and if you can equip yourself as in your avatar, a refund will probably be assured! LOL!!:blowup:


Oh, how I would love to... I'm about to take it over there today and ream some a**hole. I'm super pissed and I'm ready to go off on them. I just really hope my factory amp wasn't fried. If it's the wiring, I will try to repair what I can and just use the Pac-Audio AA-GM44 instead of a normal LOC... much safer at the head unit.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

That sucks. They probably used cheap Chinese crap to wire the car up with and did it in a hurry. Use good quality wire with fire proof insulation when you do the install and take your time. You'll be fine.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I know what I'm doing, I've done many installs, but I wanted to have it done professionally since it was a nice new car. At least this way, it was under the shops warranty... They're looking at it now, actually.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

We're you prepared to administer Self Aid Buddy Care if your friend caught on fire? LOL

Yeah, rip all that crap out, get a buddy and a case of beer and do it right.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I know what I'm doing, I've done many installs, but I wanted to have it done professionally since it was a nice new car. At least this way, it was under the shops warranty... They're looking at it now, actually.


Good deal. I hope it all works out.

Wiring can be a hairy thing. I've had my share of smoke and a small fire when I was redoing the wiring in my V8 bug project.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey boats, you should def consider getting some kind of compensation for this install. After all your car is brand new, and I'm sure you intend to keep it that way. 

If you're doing the system on your own, I would def consider grabbing some dynamat in the meantime for the front doors, and also the trunk. I was able to get a test on my Cruze with the sound system I'm looking into, and it sounded great. Luckily I have hook-ups with the guys at Mobile-Car Audio in Pearl Ridge area. They basically got all my wiring in, I just need to wait for a few paychecks to drop because I'm buying Focal KRX series components for the fronts, and coaxials for the rear doors. Going with a 12 Rockford T1 sub as well, and that component set and also the T1 sub, rocked the **** out of the car..... I heard so much rattle I completely hated it. Funny thing was they put the sub in a "tester" sealed box and it still rattled like ****....lol. Probably because the sub is so beast, but I just wanted to let you know, Dynamat will be key for this car and having the killer stereo.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Hey boats, you should def consider getting some kind of compensation for this install. After all your car is brand new, and I'm sure you intend to keep it that way.
> 
> If you're doing the system on your own, I would def consider grabbing some dynamat in the meantime for the front doors, and also the trunk. I was able to get a test on my Cruze with the sound system I'm looking into, and it sounded great. Luckily I have hook-ups with the guys at Mobile-Car Audio in Pearl Ridge area. They basically got all my wiring in, I just need to wait for a few paychecks to drop because I'm buying Focal KRX series components for the fronts, and coaxials for the rear doors. Going with a 12 Rockford T1 sub as well, and that component set and also the T1 sub, rocked the **** out of the car..... I heard so much rattle I completely hated it. Funny thing was they put the sub in a "tester" sealed box and it still rattled like ****....lol. Probably because the sub is so beast, but I just wanted to let you know, Dynamat will be key for this car and having the killer stereo.


**** yeah, mobile car audio! Ricky is my boy! Lol good luck on that system, sounds beast. We actually did some troubleshooting and found out that my factory amp has been putting out dc voltage on the right channels, which could be the reason for my subs clipping, too. I'm having the dealership check that out and replace it- hopefully that works...


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey boats glad to hear that...you know I just outta the blue remembered this thread and wanted to say....why did you go with Kenwood? lol. That might have solved half your problems if you went with a better brand bro...lol


----------

